# Why Canon Lenses Are the Popular Choice Among Noted Filmmakers Around the World



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 4, 2014)

Earlier today I got this email from Planet 5D ... thought some of you might like it.

As posted by planetMitch in Planet 5D
http://blog.planet5d.com/2014/02/why-canon-lenses-are-the-popular-choice-among-noted-filmmakers-around-the-world/

Canon Motion Capture Lenses: On Set and Behind the Scenes on Vimeo


----------



## poias (Feb 4, 2014)

Canon is in whole another level than Nikon. If your production has only few Gs or want temporary cameras to be blown up in action scenes, Canon's got your back. We know that Sony, Arri, etc are among the elites, but Canon is offering poor-man's devices to attempt to compete. For low budget, you have the C-series. How many 5Ds have been blown up in action movies compared to D90 or D800? 

Nikon, on the other hand, is just not trying.


----------



## mkabi (Feb 4, 2014)

Meh, its biased... that video is sponsored by Canon.
Don't get me wrong, I'll be the first to advocate film & video by Canon, especially with their DSLRs. 
But, I'm going to call it for what that is... its a video sponsored by Canon to feature Canon products in a positive light.



poias said:


> ...but Canon is offering poor-man's devices.... For low budget, you have the C-series. How many 5Ds have been blown up in action movies....



+1
You've hit the head on the nail


----------



## flowers (Feb 4, 2014)

poias said:


> Canon is in whole another level than Nikon. If your production has only few Gs or want temporary cameras to be blown up in action scenes, Canon's got your back. We know that Sony, Arri, etc are among the elites, but Canon is offering poor-man's devices to attempt to compete. For low budget, you have the C-series. How many 5Ds have been blown up in action movies compared to D90 or D800?
> 
> Nikon, on the other hand, is just not trying.



A 5dII/5dIII/1DX/1-D C in the hands of a competent film maker can produce a lot more compelling footage than a digital arri or a RED scarlet in the hands of an unimaginative person whose only qualifications are 100 grand spent on film school. Budget doesn't make compelling movies, the ideas of imaginative artists and visionaires do. Anyone can make lowest common denominator movies, there's not much pride in that. It's a different matter altogether to make compelling movies that people will remember not for the big name actors or the CGI or the wild computerized camera movements but for the story and the message. It's like with photography, you can buy the most expensive toys but if you don't have a vision, it won't help you. Even if your photos or videos are technically perfect, they're still only technically perfect. Technical perfection is sterile.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2014)

mkabi said:


> Meh, its biased... that video is sponsored by Canon.
> But, I'm going to call it for what that is... its a video sponsored by Canon to feature Canon products in a positive light.


The blog clearly states: 
"I found this video very interesting because it gives you an idea of why some cinematographers choose lenses and *tho it is sponsored by Canon, you can still learn something about lens selection from it*.
So, it is not something new you are mentioning.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 5, 2014)

I seem to recall a Canon Video Maker of Light using the Zeiss compact lenses and saying how much better they were than the Canon EF lenses. Of course, Canon compact Cinema lenses are, like Zeiss hand assembled and tested, and use carefully selected glass to make them the best for the price. They still are not the best of the best, but much better than EF lenses, and much higher priced. Full blown cinema lenses that run 50K and way up are usually rented.

If I were a person who used a zoom lens, I'd want a par focal lens! Zooming with a ordinary Canon EF lens will put your video out of focus when you zoom unless you have a focus puller who has practiced and can focus it as you zoom. The 70D might be a solution for this, since it will maintain focus as you zoom, even on a non par focal lens like the 70-200 MK II.


----------



## flowers (Feb 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I seem to recall a Canon Video Maker of Light using the Zeiss compact lenses and saying how much better they were than the Canon EF lenses. Of course, Canon compact Cinema lenses are, like Zeiss hand assembled and tested, and use carefully selected glass to make them the best for the price. They still are not the best of the best, but much better than EF lenses, and much higher priced. Full blown cinema lenses that run 50K and way up are usually rented.
> 
> If I were a person who used a zoom lens, I'd want a par focal lens! Zooming with a ordinary Canon EF lens will put your video out of focus when you zoom unless you have a focus puller who has practiced and can focus it as you zoom. The 70D might be a solution for this, since it will maintain focus as you zoom, even on a non par focal lens like the 70-200 MK II.


You don't need a 1AC to focus pull, you can do it yourself  Just requires a little practice.


----------



## poias (Feb 5, 2014)

flowers said:


> A 5dII/5dIII/1DX/1-D C in the hands of a competent film maker can produce a lot more compelling footage than a digital arri or a RED scarlet in the hands of an unimaginative person whose only qualifications are 100 grand spent on film school.



Precisely. Give me an Oscar-winning movie shot on a 5D3 than a crappy Youtube video shot on Phantom 65.


----------

